# Import 9 X 20 Lathe Compound Clamp



## rake60 (Dec 4, 2007)

This is a basic mod, but I hope it will get things started here.

The two bolt compound clamp that comes standard on the import 9 X 20 lathes is far too feeble to hold the tool post rigid.
This simple 4 bolt clamp is an hour project that will improve the cutting of the lathe 100%





For a full story of making it try this link.
http://home.comcast.net/~rake60/lathe_modifications.htm

Rick


----------



## deere_x475guy (Dec 5, 2007)

Hi Rake, I made the same upgrade to the HF 9x20 I had. It helped a lot. I also built the ball turner that Steve has on his site. Nice Job!


----------



## Hilmar (Dec 5, 2007)

Rake, go to this Site http://groups.yahoo.com/group/9x20Lathe/messages/

In the Photo section look for Pitkin. Look at his design it is one of the better designs around for the 9x20

When in the Photo section, click < 5x next > that is where you find him.
I build that clamp and it is rock solid. The compound sits directly on the base.
You also find a bunch of my mods in that section.

Hilmar

P.S. I just used our spell checker and it seems that the last line the one with the " what to do buttons" could be higher, it is cutt off


----------



## rake60 (Dec 5, 2007)

That is an excellent link for the 9 X 20 lathes Hilmar.

I've been a member there for a few years now.
Lot's of good information specific to 9" Import Lathe.
Thanks for posting the link!

Rick


----------



## Philjoe5 (Dec 5, 2007)

I made the 4 bolt compound clamp for my Grizzly 9x20 that I bought in 2006. The dimensions for it were almost identical to those of James Earlys design for a Harbor Freight 9x20 that was several years older than mine. His work is posted on the 9x20 yahoo website. It is the best modification you can make to one of these lathes, and easy enough for yours truly to accomplish.


----------



## Hilmar (Dec 5, 2007)

Also in that group check the file section look for John Pitkin 	Improved compound mount for the 9X20 Lathe.pdf . He he has in there a few pages of description  You will see why this is one of the better designs. Wile you there check out the 
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/9x20Lathe2/messages/
You will find two or three manuals and all kind of neat stuff .
  Early's design relights on precise construction and is only for the compound you make it for. You could not mass produce it since the compound from lathe to lath varies to much .
 With Pitkins on the other hand there is no problem plus its rigidity is the best since the compound sits on top. It goes directly from the dove tail to the carriage.

Hilmar


----------

